# Cost of medical treatment in Egypt?



## Horus

This is funny and not so funny but I always look on the bright side of life 

As its summer season I was tidying up my body hair (for polite terms) and I noticed one of my lymph glands in my groin area (I can see the hard hat comments coming) is about the size of a small cherry, I had never noticed this before which is suprising nor has anyone else and its painless at first I thought it was a bone however doing closer research these things can be also associated with viral infection and my arthritis, just as luck has it I have to stumble upon this little horror here in Egypt

I will give it 2 weeks and make relevant observations to see if it subsides, it's not a infected cyst or anything and then go over to the Sinai Hospital with my resident visa together with a copy of my recent blood tests.

What are people's experience with medical bill costs in this country just in case they need to flick this little gem out, I know nobody will have a price list this means I need to dip into my precious savings

I hope its nothing sinister I just hope if it is they are able to treat it

This is the time when I miss the NHS


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> This is funny and not so funny but I always look on the bright side of life
> 
> As its summer season I was tidying up my body hair (for polite terms) and I noticed one of my lymph glands in my groin area (I can see the hard hat comments coming) is about the size of a small cherry, I had never noticed this before which is suprising nor has anyone else and its painless at first I thought it was a bone however doing closer research these things can be also associated with viral infection and my arthritis, just as luck has it I have to stumble upon this little horror here in Egypt
> 
> I will give it 2 weeks and make relevant observations to see if it subsides, it's not a infected cyst or anything and then go over to the Sinai Hospital with my resident visa together with a copy of my recent blood tests.
> 
> What are people's experience with medical bill costs in this country just in case they need to flick this little gem out, I know nobody will have a price list this means I need to dip into my precious savings
> 
> I hope its nothing sinister I just hope if it is they are able to treat it
> 
> This is the time when I miss the NHS


sounds like an std my friend. who do you sleep with? 

nhs, you made me laugh there.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Medical treatment is not expensive...


----------



## Horus

marenostrum said:


> sounds like an std my friend. who do you sleep with?
> 
> nhs, you made me laugh there.


I saw that one coming, no it's not but the thought did cross my mind


----------



## gw4khq

Horus said:


> I saw that one coming, no it's not but the thought did cross my mind


Should this belong to the "Trustworthy butcher" thread. Sorry. :focus:


----------



## expatagogo

Why don't you go over to the pharmacy for a topical antibiotic and/or antibiotic tablets (or, if you're brave, you can get it in an injection form!) and see if that settles it before you enter the brave new world of Egyptian Health Care.


----------



## Horus

It's not an infection, in any case I would use an antibiotic injection - more effective as they pass the GI tract.

I appears to be an inflammation / enlargement of the one lymph gland about the groin and is not related to any sexual activity.

Most worrying I have had fatigue and night sweats - 

I will give it 2 weeks, it was only discovered as I pulled the skin tight on the area I won't go into the relevant details


----------

